# desarreglado



## maik_

Hola, quería preguntaros por una palabra que describa a alguien que se arregla para parecer desarreglado.
No me sale ahora ni siquiera en español, pero sé que en inglés existe porque la he leído hace relativamente poco y no consigo recordarla.

Insisto: una persona que aparece vestida y peinada  como informal, desarreglada, "casual", habiédolo hecho a propósito. Ah, y se supone que el efecto es bueno, agradable para los que no siguen a rajatabla la norma. No se ve preparado, aunque lo está.

No sé si he conseguido explicarme, gracias de todos modos.


----------



## nelliot53

Puede ser *"extravagant* / extravagante".


----------



## maik_

No, pero gracias. ¿Se te ocurre otra cosa?


----------



## maxpapic

Si no mal entiendo, hablas de personas que se peinan con un look de despeinado, y usan "aged/tattered jeans" y camisetas arrugadas/"desbembadas" (Dominicanismo de 1.a clase). Lo único que se me ocurre es "fashionably/purposefully unkempt", o vestirse "hipster/like a hippie".


----------



## maik_

¡Que rabia! No, no era ninguna de esas. La vi en una novela ambientada en el siglo XVIII, luego no era un vocablo moderno como 'casual wear' o las últimas que has dicho.

En cuanto a '_unkempt_', ¿tiene la acepción de desarreglado *pero *"_atractivo_"'?

Muchas gracias, si se te ocurre otra... ¡aquí sigo!


----------



## maxpapic

Bueno, primero dices que la leíste y ahora que la oíste en una novela. La pregunta es, ¿oíste/leíste el término en inglés o español?

En cuanto a "unkempt", no. Solo una persona desarreglada o despeinada.


----------



## danhan22

¿De verdad había gente que a propósito iban desarreglados en ese siglo para aparecer más humildes? Ignoro tal expresión, pero me intriga mucho el tema.




maik_ said:


> Hola, quería preguntaros por una palabra que describa a alguien que se arregla para parecer desarreglado.
> No me sale ahora ni siquiera en español, pero sé que en inglés existe porque la he leído hace relativamente poco y no consigo recordarla.
> 
> Insisto: una persona que aparece vestida y peinada como informal, desarreglada, "casual", habiédolo hecho a propósito. Ah, y se supone que el efecto es bueno, agradable para los que no siguen a rajatabla la norma. No se ve preparado, aunque lo está.
> 
> No sé si he conseguido explicarme, gracias de todos modos.


----------



## danhan22

¿Puede ser _disheveled_? Normalmente, se refiere al cabello de uno, pero también puede referirse a su aspecto en general.


----------



## maik_

maxpapic said:


> Bueno, primero dices que la leíste y ahora que la oíste en una novela. La pregunta es, ¿oíste/leíste el término en inglés o español?
> 
> En cuanto a "unkempt", no. Solo una persona desarreglada o despeinada.



La vi escrita en una novela. Es decir, la leí. Que yo sepa las novelas no se ven (¿O te refieres a las telenovelas?). Lo que sea, la leí/ vi escrita en un novela de época -en inglés, claro. Lo que no implica que el lenguaje fuese de época, sino fijo que no me hubiera enterado de nada. Eso sí, no empleaba términos modernísimos como OK y demás.
El caso es que no conocía la palabra, la busqué y el significado era algo como lo que he escrito (más o menos, no lo recuerdo buen, obviamente) y fui tan idiota de no apuntarla.
Para la próxima no me pasa, seguro.
Gracias, sigo esperando un milagrito de vosotros. Jejeje


----------



## cipotarebelde

danhan22 said:


> ¿Puede ser _disheveled_? Normalmente, se refiere al cabello de uno, pero también puede referirse a su aspecto en general.



I think all the English words that describe something equivalent to desarreglado, suffer the same problem as desarreglado: they don't usually mean you look that way on purpose to look good.

The only thing I can think of is certain names for styles that are/were desarreglados, but you have to "arreglar" yourself to achieve the style. Grunge, for example.


----------



## maxpapic

danhan22 said:


> ¿Puede ser _disheveled_? Normalmente, se refiere al cabello de uno, pero también puede referirse a su aspecto en general.


 
¡Buena, Dan!

Como se usaba tanta plumería y cosas así de accesorio con la ropa, ¿Qué tal "ruffled"?


----------



## maxpapic

maik_ said:


> La vi escrita en una novela. Es decir, la leí. Que yo sepa las novelas no se ven (¿O te refieres a las telenovelas?). Lo que sea, la leí/ vi escrita en un novela de época -en inglés, claro. Lo que no implica que el lenguaje fuese de época, sino fijo que no me hubiera enterado de nada. Eso sí, no empleaba términos modernísimos como OK y demás.
> El caso es que no conocía la palabra, la busqué y el significado era algo como lo que he escrito (más o menos, no lo recuerdo buen, obviamente) y fui tan idiota de no apuntarla.
> Para la próxima no me pasa, seguro.
> Gracias, sigo esperando un milagrito de vosotros. Jejeje


 
Ya entiendo. Si dices novela, por acá todos entienden que hablas de _tele_novelas.


----------



## maik_

danhan22 said:


> ¿Puede ser _disheveled_? Normalmente, se refiere al cabello de uno, pero también puede referirse a su aspecto en general.


  No, tampoco.
Bueno, esto se empieza a parecer al juego de las adivinanzas. Jejeje.
Yo ya he buscado por sinónimos en inglés y en español y luego traduciéndolos y otra vez sinónimos, etc.
Aparte de que me he perdido en la inmensidad de la lengua (tanto española como inglesa), tanto como para marear, pues nada.

Así que si a algún alma caritativa se le ocurre algo más ... tendrá el agradecimiento eterno de una servidora.


----------



## maik_

cipotarebelde said:


> I think all the English words that describe something equivalent to desarreglado, suffer the same problem as desarreglado: they don't usually mean you look that way on purpose to look good.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is certain names for styles that are/were desarreglados, *but you have to "arreglar" yourself to achieve the style.* Grunge, for example.


  Yes, that's what I mean, exactly: you have to prepare to look like this: informal disheveled but.. atractive.


----------



## cipotarebelde

I don't mean to imply "grunge" was a XVIII fashion! But, my suggestion is to look up fashions/styles of the century to see if there is a name for one-- because I don't know if there is an English word that means unkempt-on-purpose. If there is, I haven't heard it.


----------



## maik_

maxpapic said:


> Como se usaba tanta plumería y cosas así de accesorio con la ropa, ¿Qué tal "ruffled"?



Not, it's not that either.

Voy a buscar en la novela, pero me puede llevar AÑOS, porque tengo un montón fotocopiadas (shhh, no se lo digais a nadie) y en e-book y a saber donde está.
 Please, help me out!


----------



## maik_

cipotarebelde said:


> I don't mean to imply "grunge" was a XVIII fashion! But, my suggestion is to look up fashions/styles of the century to see if there is a name for one-- because I don't know if there is an English word that means unkempt-on-purpose. If there is, I haven't heard it.



OK. I'm begining to think I dreamed the whole story. But NOT. I'm not that crazy yet! (I believe)

Keep searching...

Así es imposible, por favor, si a alguien se le ocurre algo -incluso en español, a ver con algún traductor o tesauro spuedo llegar a ella, se lo agradecería.
La palabra existe, estoy tan segura como de que me llamo Maika. En fin, gracias a los que ya habeis contestado.


----------



## maik_

No encuentro nada. Si encuentro la palabra, cuando sea, la pondré para que el hilo quede cerrado.
GRACIAS A TODOS.


----------



## Juana Brienza

Lo único que se me ocurre es el fenómeno del dandismo ( "generar un efecto con el look")  en Inglaterra en el siglo XVIII y comienzos del XIX.( Luego extendido a Francia, etc) El objetivo del dandy no era estar " perfectamente" vestido ( esa es la versión más corriente - caso Oscar Wilde- sino que hubo también  " expresiones" extravagantes del dandismo. Hubo, por ejemplo, un grupo de jovenes dandys ( en general arístocratas) que se podrían considerar casi antecedentes del punk, ya que rompían sus perfectos trajes de etiqueta, los rasgaban y aparecían así en una reunión sólo para producir un efecto imprevisto.
Pero no creo que te refieras a esto. Como traés a colación el siglo XVIII en Inglaterra se me ocurrió este comentario.


----------



## roanheads

En castellano se oye " vestirse de bohemio" es decir " vestirse de estilo poco convencional.


----------



## cipotarebelde

Juana Brienza said:


> Lo único que se me ocurre es el fenómeno del dandismo ( "generar un efecto con el look")  en Inglaterra en el siglo XVIII y comienzos del XIX.( Luego extendido a Francia, etc) El objetivo del dandy no era estar " perfectamente" vestido ( esa es la versión más corriente - caso Oscar Wilde- sino que hubo también  " expresiones" extravagantes del dandismo. Hubo, por ejemplo, un grupo de jovenes dandys ( en general arístocratas) que se podrían considerar casi antecedentes del punk, ya que rompían sus perfectos trajes de etiqueta, los rasgaban y aparecían así en una reunión sólo para producir un efecto imprevisto.
> Pero no creo que te refieras a esto. Como traés a colación el siglo XVIII en Inglaterra se me ocurrió este comentario.



No creo-- dandyism is a hyper-elegant style, not a disheveled one (See also Fop). Pero igual, creo que tiene que referirse a una moda o estilo.


----------



## jasminasul

Perhaps negligé style or faux negligé.


----------



## anigmar

Buenas,
he buscado la traducción y sinónimos de desaliñado y sale esto:
scruffy, untidy, disheveled - dishevelled - dowdy - frumpy - scruffily - scruffy - sloppy - slovenly - untidy - bedraggled - heel, slovenly
Espero que sea alguna sino ni la busques jajaja


----------



## nelliot53

jasminasul said:


> Perhaps negligé style or faux negligé.



I think you hit it on the head!

*negligé*
(voz fr.) adj.* Que presenta cierto descuido,generalmente calculado*.

También había sido discutido antes: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=972521


----------



## nelliot53

*negligee*,  (French: “careless, neglected”) informal gown, usually of a soft, sheer fabric, worn at home by women. When the corset was fashionable, the negligee was a loose-fitting gown worn during the rest period after lunch. Women’s dresses were also referred to as negligés after the Restoration of Charles II in 1660, when the trend was toward loose fashions characterized by “*studied negligence*.”


----------



## danhan22

I'm not sure. Looks like the term refers to women's bedroom wear: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Negligee





nelliot53 said:


> I think you hit it on the head!
> 
> *negligé*
> (voz fr.) adj.* Que presenta cierto descuido,generalmente calculado*.
> 
> También había sido discutido antes: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=972521


----------



## maik_

Juana Brienza said:


> Lo único que se me ocurre es el fenómeno del dandismo ( "generar un efecto con el look")  en Inglaterra en el siglo XVIII y comienzos del XIX.( Luego extendido a Francia, etc) El objetivo del dandy no era estar " perfectamente" vestido ( esa es la versión más corriente - caso Oscar Wilde- sino que hubo también  " expresiones" extravagantes del dandismo. Hubo, por ejemplo, un grupo de jovenes dandys ( en general arístocratas) que se podrían considerar casi antecedentes del punk, ya que rompían sus perfectos trajes de etiqueta, los rasgaban y aparecían así en una reunión sólo para producir un efecto imprevisto.
> Pero no creo que te refieras a esto. Como traés a colación el siglo XVIII en Inglaterra se me ocurrió este comentario.



Muy muy interesante, pero, efectivamente, no es eso. aunque tu apunte es muy bienvenido. Gracias.


----------



## maik_

roanheads said:


> En castellano se oye " vestirse de bohemio" es decir " vestirse de estilo poco convencional.



Voy a probar con traducciones y sinónimos de las mismas con bohemio. No se ajusta a laperfección, pero se aproxima lo suficiente para que pueda dar con la PALABRA PERDIDA!. 
Gracias


----------



## maik_

Se me  ocurre otro ejemplo explicativo: Yo, cuando me recojo el pelo, para salir o trabajer o lo que seqa, no me gusta que quede perfecto, como de peluquería. Me suelto algunos mechones para que quede más natural. O más sexy. 
En fin, esto es, no sólo parecido al efecto del que hablo, sino parte del "arreglo" a cuerpo completo (incluido pelo) al que me refiero.
Si a alguien se le ocurre algo más, bienvenido sea.


----------



## maik_

anigmar said:


> Buenas,
> he buscado la traducción y sinónimos de desaliñado y sale esto:
> scruffy, untidy, disheveled - dishevelled - dowdy - frumpy - scruffily - scruffy - sloppy - slovenly - untidy - bedraggled - heel, slovenly
> Espero que sea alguna sino ni la busques jajaja


Muchas gracias, pero eso fue lo primero que hice. Y despue´s con los sinónimos de los sinónimos.
Sé que está ahí, en alguna parte: desubrí la palabra hace menos de un mes... pero soyincapaz de acordarme.


----------



## maik_

jasminasul said:


> Perhaps negligé style or faux negligé.



Es una sola palabra. Pero muchas gracias.

¡Dioss, no te imaginas que rabia!. Estoy escribiendo un cuento corto y quería ezpresar justo eso. me acordé de haber leído la palabreja en cuestión y.. ¡aquí estoy suplicando ayuda!


----------



## maik_

danhan22 said:


> I'm not sure. Looks like the term refers to women's bedroom wear: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Negligee



Sí, estoy de acuerdo contigo, creo que es para saltos de cama y el estilo de la mujer para "antes de dormir".
Pero tiene que estar cerca. Gracias.

¿Ah! Y la dscripción era de un hombre (lo digo por si ayuda a descartar)

Nota: siento haber puesto tantas respuestas seguidas, pero mi cacharro no me deja  hacer más de un "quote" por post. Tendrá la  gripe.


----------



## maik_

nelliot53 said:


> I think you hit it on the head!
> 
> *negligé*
> (voz fr.) adj.* Que presenta cierto descuido,generalmente calculado*.
> 
> También había sido discutido antes: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=972521
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Supongo que esta acepción provendrá de la misma raiz que "negligente", referido al atuendo.
> Si no encuentro la otra palabra pondré esta. Aunque me cuesta porque a quien lo lea va a pensar que el fulano va por ahí en camisón, lo que no creo que resulte atactivo, como es mi pretensión.
> Existe otra palabra. Yo sigo buscando entre mis textos. Si la encuentro la pondré.
> 
> Por cierto, el hilo que hipervinculas no tiene nada que ver con la acepción que daba jasminasul.


----------



## macame

Nonchalant?


----------



## HeyMunster

A few years late, but the word you want might be sprezzatura, for which there is a wikipedia entry.  That entry says sprezzatura has entered the OED, so it qualifies as English. I think.


----------

